# Looking for Opinions: CZ-75, EAA Witness, Tangfolio TA-90 ....



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

All are virtually identical copies of the original CZ-75. I've got a yammering for a Cold War COmmemorative CZ-75 except that I'd never shoot it, and what value of a gun is in a wall-hangar? So if you wanted one of these models above, which one? Opinions of one over the other and why?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Scorpion8 said:


> All are virtually identical copies of the original CZ-75. I've got a yammering for a Cold War COmmemorative CZ-75 except that I'd never shoot it, and what value of a gun is in a wall-hangar? So if you wanted one of these models above, which one? Opinions of one over the other and why?


I own a CZ75 DB (9mm) & an EAA Witness Match (.45.) Both are really good guns IMHO.
The Cold war commemorative looks pretty cool. I played with one at the LGS. The price was a bargain. I'd be tempted to make it a shooter, but that's me. I'm no expert on gun values, so I can't say if it's one that will be worth a fortune in 25 years. I already own one commemorative that I can't realistically shoot, I won't own another. My 75Db is a very nice shooter. Comfortable, accurate & reliable. As a bonus, the Kadet kit works like a champ as well.
The Witness is a joy to shoot. Nearly as good a shooter as my SA Trophy Match at less than half the price. I like my 1911, but this is a pleasant change. I've only had it for about a month, so I can't speak to the long term durability.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I own two CZs, and have fired a magazine through an EAA, and I liked both.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, pulled the trigger (bad pun) on a TA-90 last night. Geez, ya wish they delivered by Star Trek transporter instead of US Mail. Can't wait to get my hands on it. A present to ME!


----------



## SFC (Jun 1, 2011)

I carry the EAA Tangfolio Witness 9mm, I find it to be quick going to the target.


----------



## CZMAN (Oct 30, 2011)

IMO,, i would get nothing but a CZ and the witness is the italian copy of the CZ many copies of this gun is out there but only one CZ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

CZMAN said:


> IMO,, i would get nothing but a CZ and the witness is the italian copy of the CZ many copies of this gun is out there but only one CZ


i have owned both and sold many of each thru my shop (back in the day) ..... and the cz are a fantastic gun, well deserved rep.... and the tanfoglio clones were just as good. both have been in my own gun cabinets for years and even my night stand drawers. back when FIE went under i picked up tz75 series 88s for under $200 a pop..... everyone in my family has one as do most of my friends. cz or the clones, all friends of mine


----------

